# Mausempfindliche Bildlaufleiste



## Bgag (4. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß, dass Laufleisten, Lauftexte und Bildlaufleisten hier schon oft angesprochen wurden und ich habe auch die Suche stundenlang genutz, jedoch nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich möchte in einem DIV Bilder standardgemäß von rechts nach links laufen lassen. Geht man nun aber mit dem Mauszeiger über die Bildlaufleiste, soll

1) wenn der Mauszeiger in der Mitte des DIVs ist die Laufleiste stehen bleiben
2) wenn der Mauszeiger nach rechts geht, mit zunehmender Entfernung von der Mitte                                     schneller nach rechts gescrollt werden
3) wenn der Mauszeiger nach links geht, mit zunehmender Entfernung von der Mitte                                     schneller nach links gescrollt werden

Problem: Das Script soll möglichst in allen oder zumindest vielen Browsern funktionieren und auf AJAX bzw. Javascript basieren, da ich mit Flash nichts anfangen kann.

Funktioniert das hier in allen Browsern?

```
<marquee direction="left/right" onmouseover="this.scrollAmount=0" onmouseout="this.scrollAmount=6"><img src="bild.jpg" border="0"></marquee>
```

Denn das normale <marquee></marquee> funktionierte ja nur im IE!

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass eine Mischung aus PHP und Javascript in diesem Fall das ganze vereinfachen könnte. So lese ich die Bilder per PHP aus ihren Ordnern aus und passe sie auch per PHP in der Größe an!

Wenn das obige Script funktioniert, wäre es zudem ganz interessant, wie man die Position des Mauszeigers innerhalb eines DIVs berechnet. Dann könnte man die Laufrichtung und -geschwindigkeit durch Berechnung der Relation Entfernung vom DIV-Rand zur DIV-Breite per if-Abfrage bestimmen.

MfG, Andy


----------



## Bgag (5. Juni 2007)

Kann mir denn nichteinmal jemand sagen, ob die von mir vorgestellte scroll Variante auf allen Browsern funktioniert oder wie ich die Position des Mauszeigers in einem Div ermitteln kann?
MfG, Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juni 2007)

Die Mauskkordinaten kannst du über das Event-Objekt ermitteln:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/event.htm#allgemeines
(beachte dabei, dass sich die Herangehensweise im IE und anderen Browsern unterscheidet)

Was das <marquee> betrifft...das Element selbst kennen mittlerweile die meisten Browser... was die diversen Eigenschaften des Elements und deren dynamische Änderung anbelegt, bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, hab es schon lange nicht mehr verwendet.


----------

